# EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ??



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.dotcomparts.com/Ite...27630
*EASY STREET AUTOPILOT FBSS 4-PATH DIGITAL AIR RIDE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM 27630* 








Kit includes:
- Auto Pilot Digital Controller
- Controller Mounting Bracket
- Digital Controller ECU
- Pezio Transducers
- Anodized Manifolds
- 1/2 Airline
- Our Air Line Cutter
- VIAIR 380C 200 psi Compressor
- 5 Gallon 8 1/2" Port Tank
- Inflation Valve and Drain ****
- Wire Harness
- Thread Sealant
- Compressor Relay
- Nickel Plated Fittings
- All Necessary Mounting Hardware
- Detailed Installation Manual
- Toll Free Technical Support
- 1 Year Warranty against Manufacture Defects
$1169 usd
i need their pros and cons 
thank you 


_Modified by felixy69 at 2:19 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it's a good kit but I wouldn't use 1/2" lines but that's an easy fix


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (felixy69)*

Pro's:
-Auto-fill if you have a slow leak.
-Preset ride height at the push of a button.
-Easy plug&play installation if you use their valves.
-"Cool-ness" factor of digital displays/controls.
-Clean and organized display and control interface for the install. Only one wire to run/hide.
Con's:
-An additional thing that could possibly go wrong and leave you stranded.
-Some people have had problems with them freezing...I've had mine for a year without any problems.
-Probably more expensive than your other options.
-Not really a con...but I wish it had more presets


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
-Not really a con...but I wish it had more presets

I know dakota digital has a setup that has 3 presets for low, medium, and high. just something to look at. I run analog but have installed the easy street system. If you don't know much about wiring this is the kit for you


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (passat_98)*

is that price in Canadian dollars? FKCU thats cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (Grig85)*

It says "usd". Thats way to cheap to be Canadian.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? ([email protected])*

That's the very same kit I ordered from them. The kit gets drop shipped directly from Airlift. I ordered the kit on a Monday and got it Thursday with free shipping! I'm using the 1/2" line between the tank and valves. I ordered some 1/4" and 3/8" lines and fittings that I'll use between the valves and bags. You can even exchange the 175psi brain that comes with the kit for the 145psi version through Jeremey at Airlift. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pilot*


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
I run analog but have installed the easy street system. If you don't know much about wiring this is the kit for you









What are you trying to say?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (Jetta11kid)*

it was a piece of cake to compared to mine


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

so over all this is a good kit??
how is the quality of their component ?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Overall an excellent product. Easy install with plug and play wiring. The ability to add an extra compressor with the amount of ports on the tank is also nice. The 1/2" line is a no go and I know you prob can just have them swap over to 1/4" or 3/8" when ordering, I do it all the time. As for the problems with them its all just who you talk to. I have worked with tons of these some good some bad but its just a gamble when your working with this type of technology. Also if you do have problems with the system easystreet is easy to work with as for getting you a new one. Oh and that price is cheap as ****


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

so in CAD this kit is only $1319


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Wait wait wait.
Are you saying with this kit, all I need is front and rear bags?
Holy hell, Sign me up.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

pretty much from what i understand...all u need besides this kit is 4 bags and brackets


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (Aloha-boy)*

what is the difference between 175psi and 145psi brain ?
thanks


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: EASY Street Autopilet ---PRO ?? CON ?? (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_what is the difference between 175psi and 145psi brain ?
thanks 

That's the pressure at which the compressor turns off. Do you want your tank to fill up to 175 or up to 145? It usually has to do with how much your compressor can handle.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Question, about the preset high settings, do they vary a bit depending on the out side temp. This would be my only grip with a sytem like this.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

The preset settings are a bit quirky. You can set it to say 30F and 50R, depending on what size line you have and all it will fill up way past that, then dump to what it thinks you want....and continue to adjust after you start driving. I found it easier to turn the presets off and just use the all fill button till its at what I want.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Thats very cheap for the kit. Guess I have to knock the price of my used unit down a couple humdred bucks now. DAMMIT!
BTW, i loved my autopilot, super easy to setup and use. The autoleak detection/fill has gotten me home on long trips troublefree and is a great feature.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for everyone's reply
i searched on youtube and did find that 1/2" lines might be too large and too fast of a drop so i went with 3/8" front and 1/4" back, we'll see how it goes.
kit is now ordered ...next thing rear bags...anyone got any insight on which rear bag to go with ?
i heard the fire stone sleeves are pretty good


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_anyone got any insight on which rear bag to go with ?
i heard the fire stone sleeves are pretty good

Depends on the application.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

my application is a honda fit 2007 
Torsion beam rear suspension


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Dependent on the amount of room you have to work with back there, their are several bags you could use slam, conti, uvair,. That suspension is pretty simple setup almost identical to a mk5. If it fits go with a universal air house 2 and just a bottom cup that bolts from the bottom like a front s10 upper mount and top cup that just fits over the knob simple and reliable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by royalaird at 7:06 AM 6-6-2009_


----------

